# Ghost mantis jungle gym



## HungryGhost (Oct 26, 2013)

I was looking for a way to have all 4 of my ghosts out at once. I made this today. I like that it can be turned around for photo opportunities. Jut some branches, a cardboard base, some fake leaves, and hot glue.


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice, their very cute


----------



## Sticky (Oct 26, 2013)

Do they aprove of it? It looks good to me!


----------



## HungryGhost (Oct 26, 2013)

Sticky said:


> Do they aprove of it? It looks good to me!


They love it!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 27, 2013)

That looks like something ghosties would really love. I have lots of houseplants and I'll put my four oldest ghosties on one of them and they'll hang out there all day. Their favorite is my china doll tree. Your idea is really cute - I should try that!


----------



## Sticky (Oct 27, 2013)

What is a china doll tree?


----------



## devetaki9 (Oct 28, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 29, 2013)

That is so adorable.

Over the years I have accumilated a number of fake plants, sticks and the like for my mantises to crawl on. Last year I even picked up a little three foot fake plant to offer the girls something especially fun to climb on when it is time too lay oothecae


----------



## devetaki9 (Oct 29, 2013)

That is a really good idea Krissim


----------



## nirotorin (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicely done! It looks really good. Seems like they accepted it.


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2013)

Would work great for pictures.


----------



## gassy (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice idea , might treat my ghosties to one similar


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 28, 2013)

hummm gotta go do more workie in case the girls see this post! :scooter:


----------



## DinehCaveman (Nov 28, 2013)

Sticky said:


> What is a china doll tree?


A doll stand to display vintage ceramic head dolls or fancy teddy bears


----------

